# CBSE 12 result



## mohityadavx (May 22, 2011)

SOURCE

Class XII Exam Results 2011 - Likely to be announced on 23rd May 2011

Register now so that u can receive ur result in ur email and don't have 2 wait for hours to see ur result.


PS:- *My heart beat has doubled*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Good Luck, lad


----------



## mohityadavx (May 22, 2011)

^^ Thanx really need it bad time!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

Best of luck man.


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2011)

i am very tensed too, hope everything goes well!!
@mohityadavx
all the best
btw this week will be a tense one-
board results
IIT-jEE results
BITSAT exam


----------



## mohityadavx (May 22, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i am very tensed too, hope everything goes well!!
> @mohityadavx
> all the best
> btw this week will be a tense one-
> ...



Not expecting much frm BITSAT and JEE

Good Luck 2 u 2


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2011)

thanx, have charged my PSP to full, i know i won't be able to sleep tonight!!

not much tensed about JEE as computer checks your sheet, unlike in boards where a person checks it!!

what the hell!! patna region result will b announced on 27th!!


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 23, 2011)

At what time today can we know our results?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

^^ 10:00 am i have heard so far


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2011)

Best Of Luck to everyone who appeared


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

10 am as far as I've heard.

Best of luck to all you guys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2011)

best wishes everyone


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 23, 2011)

on site.. they are saying its announced.. bt unable to see


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Chemistry 72
Maths 89
Physics 86
Computer Science 87
English 95


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 23, 2011)

edit - result has been announced.. i have seen
82%



ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



congrats buddy... 4 distinctions


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



congratz!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



Congrats ico


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



ico bhai congrats 
Nice.



Even my cls 10 results are just round the corner


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2011)

@gagan
awesome bro.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



ok lets party now  congrats.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

Chemistry - 78
Computers 79
Physics - 85
English - 87
Maths - 95


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Chemistry - 78
> Computers 79
> Physics - 85
> English - 87
> Maths - 95



congratz!!

btw according to latest news, my region's copies hasnt been completely checked. BIHAR is ahead of all in laziness!!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

^^ Thanx Nims I was obviousl expecting more

I am sure my school cut marks 5-6 in practical like they did with me in 10th also !!!

Thank God  maths doesn't have practicals.

Will confirm the fact after  getting the marksheet.

OT:-

Help me here

Link


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Mohit. Great job 

Best of luck for future.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

Thanx techfreak


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 23, 2011)

congrats mohit.. u and ico both has got same %age i think..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Everyone


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Chemistry - 78
> Computers 79
> Physics - 85
> English - 87
> Maths - 95



Awesome congratulations!  You've done excellent job in PCM especially in Maths.  All the best for entrance exams. 



ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



You've got overall nice percentage! Nice congrats  

And congratulations to other members also. All the best for your successful future


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Chemistry - 78
> Computers 79
> Physics - 85
> English - 87
> Maths - 95





ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



Nice. Congrats.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

Thanx  sanithkk81 and Liverpool_fan  and Soumo_27 and techfreak !!!

*thingstolearnathome.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/kids-spelling-thank-you.jpg


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Wow.. we have quite a few geniuses here.. 
Congo to everyone.. who got from double heartbeat to normal, to double again! 

Believe me, I can feel what you all must have gone though!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Honestly speaking, I haven't gone through anything. lol.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

^^ Exactly... the feeling which I was talking about!


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

congrats guys
I remember getting 88% in 12th  2004
Chemistry: ~95
Engrish: 89
Maths: 82
Physics: 89
Biology: ~95


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

Whomsoever takes PCM with Biology winds me up...


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Whomsoever takes PCM with Biology winds me up...



It was a trend back then. I could have been a doctor but the haste took the better part of me.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

Now Faun.
Thats VERY VERY impressive marks.

but nowadays, our school discourages to take PCM with Biology.


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2011)

@ico @mohit now half ur worries are over, my worries have doubled. I wil hav to go thru my JEE result b4 my CBSE rslt are out. CBSE should give the bihar jharkhand students extra mrks for giving them so much trouble.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 24, 2011)

Mine was about ok, but f***** up English

Maths-95
Chemistry-94
Computer Science-93
Physics-89
English-73


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2011)

^^ congratz, its really good!!
i am also tensed about english.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

@GeekyBoy

congrats boy. Awesome job 
Your results are more than good. You clicked in correct subjects.

Best of luck


----------



## The Conqueror (May 24, 2011)

Congrats, ico, mohitdavyx and others who have received their results!

Just a curious thought : The results are announced ahead of many state board exams despite the fact that CBSE Board exams run from 1march upto 12 april. Do they really *check* thoroughly all the papers? 
Have you all got the marks you were expecting (not mentioning practicals?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 24, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Just a curious thought : The results are announced ahead of many state board exams despite the fact that CBSE Board exams run from 1march upto 12 april. Do they really *check* thoroughly all the papers?
> Have you all got the marks you were expecting (not mentioning practicals?



Will tell u once i get my marksheet and see my practical marks as my marks in physics & chemistry are way too low then i was expecting. 

But I am sure its a through check i ws expecting exactly 95 in maths.


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Congrats, ico, mohitdavyx and others who have received their results!
> 
> Just a curious thought : The results are announced ahead of many state board exams despite the fact that CBSE Board exams run from 1march upto 12 april. Do they really *check* thoroughly all the papers?
> Have you all got the marks you were expecting (not mentioning practicals?



the checking is not as strict as done in school exams, but it is not that you get marks for a wrong answer!!


----------



## soumo27 (May 24, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Congrats, ico, mohitdavyx and others who have received their results!
> 
> Just a curious thought : The results are announced ahead of many state board exams despite the fact that CBSE Board exams run from 1march upto 12 april. Do they really *check* thoroughly all the papers?
> Have you all got the marks you were expecting (not mentioning practicals?




Our ISC(12th) Results were declared one week back. And there was much difference in what I expected and what I got(especially in my 2nd Language(Bengali) and Chemistry)


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

PATNA region CBSE 12 results announced

english - 83
maths - 95
physics - 89
chemistry - 93
computer sc. - 95

expected more in maths and physics, but no probs!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

@nims11

Great job. All subject 'letter marks' / distinction
Congrats


----------



## priyu (May 27, 2011)

@nims11 awesome scores.Congo.
where r you planning to take admission?


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

priyu said:


> @nims11 awesome scores.Congo.
> where r you planning to take admission?



since i didnt make it to IIT, waiting for AIEEE results. my VIT,manipal and CUSAT results will fetch me CSE in those colleges but i don't want to go there.

expecting 220-230 in AIEEE. that should get me CSE in mesra(state quota) or some other NIT. if i get under 4K, will try for CS dual degree at IIIT-H.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 28, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Congrats, ico, mohitdavyx and others who have received their results!
> 
> Just a curious thought : The results are announced ahead of many state board exams despite the fact that CBSE Board exams run from 1march upto 12 april. Do they really *check* thoroughly all the papers?
> Have you all got the marks you were expecting (not mentioning practicals?



They check only according to a specific answer key and as per expectations of the standard of an average student. Anything more and anything less will be "rewarded" by cutting marks. If you attempt a different method or offer additional insight than what the textbooks say, you will lose marks, because only the answers in the key are accepted


----------



## The Conqueror (May 29, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> They check only according to a specific answer key and as per expectations of the standard of an average student. Anything more and anything less will be "rewarded" by cutting marks. If you attempt a different method or offer additional insight than what the textbooks say, you will lose marks, because only the answers in the key are accepted



On the contrary I had a different experience of Class X Board Exams. I got 100 in Social Science despite the fact I had NOT written as per the answer key. I had written answers  with a different insight. I don't think they cut marks for writing extra.
But this year I am in 12th..so let's see...


----------



## nims11 (May 29, 2011)

a lot depends on your luck. who corrects your copy makes a difference. i was 100% sure to get 100 in maths, i matched my answers with a friend of mine. all our answers were same except i pointed a 1 mark mistake my friend made. he got 99 as expected. also English checking has been really unpredictable this time in patna region. i got way less than what i expected. many of my friends good in english got bad marks in it. a friend of mine got 94,95,95,94 in other subjects and got 67 in english!! another one got 95% in other 4 subjects and 69 in english and their english is very good!!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 29, 2011)

@nims : Anything above 80 in English is excellent. I don't know how the DPS RK Puram students manage to get 98 in English :O
And yes btw all answersheets deserving more than 90  in English are awarded in consultation with head examiner.Read this @ CBSE Marking Scheme *cbse.nic.in/curric~1/Marking_Scheme_Science_XII_2011.pdf . I think those in other regions might be lazy to forward it to head examiner and get their approval and then mark. Increases their work, you see.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2011)

Sheesh.... the current batch is full of nerds... My sis just got her CBSE 12th results... in commerce... The marks (dunno subjects except maths) were 95(english), 95, 98, 98, 99(maths). 

In MY time (2 years back) nobody had even HEARD of a 95 in english.... and 3 of her friends got 95 as well.......


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 31, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> On the contrary I had a different experience of Class X Board Exams. I got 100 in Social Science despite the fact I had NOT written as per the answer key. I had written answers  with a different insight. I don't think they cut marks for writing extra.
> But this year I am in 12th..so let's see...



The main point to be noted is "laziness". Nobody wants to spend a lot of time with an answersheet. I have friends who attempted 40 marks in biology (12th) and got 84. It is possible to get high marks by having a neat and clean paper with lots of good diagrams. They only check for how the paper "feels", not what's actually inside it. When they do check the answers themselves, it's according to the key.

All I can say is that I have been burnt by the state board as well as CBSE and I *know* I wrote much better papers than the marks they awarded me at the time (well, I guess the score still wasn't so bad but it's disheartening to see it happen in 10th as well as 12th knowing that it never happened in 9th or 11th because in those cases I could actually see my paper so that I knew there was nothing wrong with my answers). Knowledge is not rewarded so much as neatness and good diagrams are. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Sheesh.... the current batch is full of nerds... My sis just got her CBSE 12th results... in commerce... The marks (dunno subjects except maths) were 95(english), 95, 98, 98, 99(maths).
> 
> In MY time (2 years back) nobody had even HEARD of a 95 in english.... and 3 of her friends got 95 as well.......



IMO the marking systems are getting lenient. Plus, getting 95 doesn't make you a nerd.......

These days I have noticed an avalanche of people getting 95 or so in English, and a lot of them cannot speak a straight sentence properly. The marking system for languages in our country is simply the worst. Ultimately, it is a sad truth that the 12th (and 10th) marks tell almost nothing about the knowledge or aptitude of a student these days.

Even from my own experience I will tell that I was nowhere near as good in Hindi as the marks they gave me.....I never scored more than 55% in a single test since 8th std., and in both 10th and 12th I had marks in the 80s for that subject whereas people much better than me in speaking as well as in college/school test marks had worse marks (you may say that my school teachers may have been biased but I *know* my Hindi wasn't very good, and in some ways, still isn't)

EDIT: I just saw this in the marking scheme for English Core:



			
				CBSE said:
			
		

> No marks should be deducted for mistakes in usage and grammar, spelling or word limit



If this applies to all other languages, I can see why I scored good marks in Hindi. IMO, even if this applies only to some specific sections, this is unfair to the students who have invested a lot of time in perfecting their language skills. In our school, grammar and spelling errors would mean a 1 or 2 mark deduction out of 10.

Such a system also ensures that people can score 98 or so without knowing proper grammer. In the end we get people who cannot speak worth a damn scoring 90+.....(I'm not saying everyone is like this but I have seen too many to be comfortable with it).

Still, if someone has worked hard to get a good score, I congratulate him/her......my thoughts are just that of a grumpy old man who got burned in years long gone


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 1, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> The main point to be noted is "laziness". Nobody wants to spend a lot of time with an answersheet. I have friends who attempted 40 marks in biology (12th) and got 84.



Are you sure, because as of NCF 2005, Weightage of Practical marks in Biology is worth 30 marks. I assume the school gave away practical marks for free to that. He might have got 54/70.



AcceleratorX said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a friend who knows NOTHING. He just crams the whole textbook(he has a great or I should say Wonderful memory). Vomits the same in the exam. Gets good marks but understands nothing. He scores around 50 in English. Nowadays he is grabbing books and "learning" essays for board exam. So how will you differentiate between this boy and an intelligent boy ? On the basis of marks? Exams are more of a memory test then knowledge/conceptual test.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Are you sure, because as of NCF 2005, Weightage of Practical marks in Biology is worth 30 marks. I assume the school gave away practical marks for free to that. He might have got 54/70.



me getting  5 -6 marks cut in practicals in both phy and chem


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 1, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> me getting  5 -6 marks cut in practicals in both phy and chem



Getting practical marks now involves teacher fanboyism and politics. I have been a victim of the same in Class X. I used to argue a lot and got 6 marks deducted in Math Practicals out of 20. 


Our education system is messed up very badly.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Mine was about ok, but f***** up English
> 
> Maths-95
> Chemistry-94
> ...





ico said:


> Chemistry 72
> Maths 89
> Physics 86
> Computer Science 87
> English 95



:sigh: here's mine

Maths 99
Physics 95
Chemistry 95
English 82


----------



## nims11 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^only 4 subjects?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Last was eco, went pathetic. Maybe my lackbuster preparation contributed to it

got 79


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2011)

A student of commerce, and from Kerala board, she has scored full marks in all her six subjects. 
Report card of Kerala Board girl is a shocker - Yahoo! India Education

Is it really possible?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 18, 2011)

One hell of a worm that girl.


----------

